# Necesito el diagrama de un Kenwood rx 28 stereo cassette receiver



## jtnabarro (Oct 26, 2012)

quien me puede colabora es que tengo problemas en la etapa del volumen y necesito el diagrama gracias a quien me pueda ayudar y que dios los bendiga


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.freeservicemanuals.info/en/servicemanuals/viewmanual/Kenwood/RX28/None/SCHEMATICONLY/


----------

